
Would You Pay Money to See Your Favorite Site Ad-Free? - raju
http://adage.com/digital/article?article_id=133039
======
owkaye
His conclusion is ridiculous given the fact that some people visit dozens or
hundreds of sites a day and don't go back to the same times time and time
again.

His pricing examples are way too high too considering that almost no sites
charge as much as his $30-40 proposed prices simply to be "ad free".

But I think there's an opportunity for someone here to develop a 'branding'
that certifies sites as ad free.

It's really irritating to find that when I visit a new site after a google
search I can't hardly find the article on the page because 80% of the page is
covered by ads and other crap that has absolutely no use to me whatsoever.

What ever happened to keeping pages simple and to-the-point, is this lost
forever? I think the person who find a way to get the simplicity of the web
back again is going to be a billionaire one of these days.

------
vaksel
no, I would just do what I do now, and install ad-block plus

